# Kim Potter Found Guilty



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Kim Potter Found Guilty









						Kim Potter Guilty On 2 Counts Of Manslaughter In Daunte Wright's Death
					

A jury of twelve has found Kim Potter, the former Brooklyn Center police officer who shot and killed Daunte Wright, guilty on counts of both first- and second-degree manslaughter.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com
				




For those playing along at home, she was the the cop who shot Daunte Wright because she couldn't tell the difference between her gun and her taser. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


----------



## pknopp (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned



 True but the sentence was a correct one.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...cops should be held to a higher standard.  Good to see juries getting with the program.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.  

She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence. 

As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought it was clear cut.
How could you mistake a taser for a 45/9 millimeter
.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This case was not clear cut, I feel bad for everyone concerned


A good verdict.  The judge wants her held without bond.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outrageous!!!

Another example of America's racist justice system........


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


What grounds for appeal?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I feel bad in that this wasn't the kind of malice you saw in other cases, like Chauven, but this is clearly a case where she should have known better.
> 
> She got manslaughter instead of murder, she has no record... She's probably going to serve a short sentence.
> 
> As opposed to Daunte Wright, who isn't going to get over being dead anytime soon.



I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind.  It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional.  And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see how you could get confused when your adrenaline is pumping like hers probably was.
Still, cops should be held accountable just like us. And we DAMN SURE would be held accountable for it.
I agree with this.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Well men meet bubba.
Women meet the plunger.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh well.....It should have ended badly for her.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 23, 2021)

It was an accident.

I can see a lesser murder charge but they have to charge her with something. It was a really big mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 23, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I doubt it will survive appellate scrutiny. If I’m right in that hunch, the bad part for her is that she might have to be imprisoned while awaiting a reversal on appeal. I guess we’ll see sooner or later.


Can't see any grounds for appeal.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Outrageous!!!
> 
> Another example of America's racist justice system........



Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct.   Amazing. 



Coyote said:


> I had no bad feeling about Chauvin's verdict, that was clear cut in my mind. It's ones like these that I feel there are no real winners...it won't bring Daunte back, and it I truly think it was unintentional. And yes, police have to be held to a higher standard.



The agrevating factor was that she and her partner pulled Wright over on a pretext. They knew damned well tags were not getting renewed due to Covid, they pulled him over anyway.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a cop actually got held accountable for misconduct. Amazing.



RACISSSS


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 23, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> What grounds for appeal?


The legal definition of recklessness doesn’t appear to embrace or even consider the mistaking of a gun for a taser. In fact: The converse appears to be true.

There is literally no question that she made the tragic horrifying mistake. The question is whether that particular mistake comports with the legal definition of recklessness. I believe it does not.

If a dolt is playing with a loaded gun (especially knowing that it’s loaded and operable) and stupidly and carelessly fires off some rounds while being unconcerned with the prospect that some living people might be hurt in the process, that’s reckless.

By contrast, here, she had to have both a gun and a taser. She didn’t act recklessly. She made a simple mistake. A tragic one for sure. But just a mistake. By pulling the trigger on the gun (under the mistaken Assumption that she was holding her taser), she didn’t have any reason to believe that anyone was being put  at risk of grave injury or death. It wasn’t, in that legal sense, “recklessness” as it is defined in Minnesota’s law.

Because we know that in such thorny legal analyses even judges can make mistakes, there are layers of appellate review. Here, I believe the definition of “recklessness” was either given incorrectly OR the jury failed to apply the actual evidence to the law in a legally acceptable fashion.

I don’t get a vote on their appellate bench. So, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Kim Potter Found Guilty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least she wasted that worthless pile of shit


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Can't see any grounds for appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should havé cooperated and he wouldn't have been accidentally shot


----------

